# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أوف سايد  02 -09 -2010

## acba77

*

 يوميات قرفان حسن زهجان!!

 بصراحة كدة كنت عايز أكتب عن فوائد الصيام الروحية والصحية!! 
لكن فجأة إتذكرت قهمة الأمل العطبراوي!! 
أكثر المتشائمين لم يكن إطلاقاً يتوقع هذه الهزيمة المذلة!!
أدرنا الريموت على قناة قوون قالوا فى انتظار الصورة من عطبرة الحلوة!!
واحد ثقيل زي خالد عز الدين كتب الوصيفاب راحو فى الكزوزة!! 
الأمل العطبراوي يتقدم على المريخ العاصمى بهدف!!
(إدشيت) طوالي الحلو مر الغريبة إنو الحلو خرج بالأنف وبقي المر فى الحلق!!
ولا أدري لماذا تذكرت صديقى مولانا جمال حسن سعيد الذى حرمنا من التلفزة!!
كان الواحد ومع مجريات المباراة هيأ نفسو وعرف البيهو والعليهو!!
الأخبار الجات من عاصمة الحديد والنار أفادت بأن اللاعبين استسلموا ولم يقاوموا!!
شبعانين وراقدين رز الدفاع دراويش والهجوم مداح والوسط حولية عديل كدة!!
كتلوا قلوبنا بنصف الدستة في الأفيال ولم نكن نعرف ما فى الجراب!!
وقبلها فى دبى تفننو وجابو الميدان طولاً وعرضاً!! 
ومع نسائم عطبرة الحلوة ظهرت الحكاية وانكسرت الدواية!!
فى المريخ لاعبين انتهى العمر الافتراضي لهم وأصبحوا علة على الفريق!!
المريخ يحتاج لجيل جديد..جيل يحمل جينات القلب الحار والقوة والاستبسال!!
جيل جديد خال من الإحباط يملك الحماس والإصرار على تعديل النتيجة!!
جيل يحترم ويقدس الشعار الذين يزين الصدور!!
لاعبو المريخ كانوا ضيوف شرف فى عطبرة استقبلوا الهدف واستسلموا!!
سمعتم بحادثة الحارس الجديد للمريخ الذى صفعه سليمان عبد القادر!!
الحارس الجديد استهتر بالشعار وموروثات المريخ وقيمه!!
يا نجم الدين لو حضرت زمن سليمان وبشارة كان عينيك شافت النور!!
زمان وما زمان بدري كان الفريق البسجل هدف فى المريخ الله قال بي قولو!!
كنا نقيف فى الصف ونسأل بثقه المريخ غالب كم؟!
هسه قبل ماتتوهط في الكرسي تشوف الكرستال يتطاير!!
 الهزيمة ليست عيب العيب فى الضعف والخنوع والاستسلام!!
تركيبة هشة وأسماء أكل عليها الدهر وشرب!! 
ما شفتو الجماعة ديل عملوا شنو؟؟.. ما بتغيرو منهم؟؟
من هسع أى واحد لا يستطيع أداء ضريبة المريخ يسلمنا الفنيلة!! 
العودة لمغازلة المستديرة تحتاج لروح قتالية ورغبة صادقة!!
الغيرة والحماس الإصرار الرغبة تحتاج لقلوب فولاذية!!
شبعنا من الاجتماعات الجانبية ساعدونا بالشوت فى الزوي!!
بعد انخفاض مستوى موسى الزومة غيرنا نمرة عزيزة من 3 إلى 4!!
الباشا لحقنا الزنين وأعار نفسه سريعاً لنصر الليبي!!
الكورة الآن فى ملعب المرابط وهو يرتدي الرقم 4 والترخيص قرب!!
فى ثورة أكتوبر كانت الهتافات التطهير واجب وطني!! 
ثورة أغسطس الحمراء شعارها التطهير واجب مريخي!! 
فلنجتث مواطن الداء قبل أن يستفحل!! 
أمامنا مباراة مهمة أمام الميرغني وحي العرب!! 
والفوز فى هاتين المبارتين يحتاج لقلوب من نار!! 
ياحلييييييييييييل نار المنقد...بقت هبوت ساكت!!
أحمد محمد أحمد وارغو ....كيف؟؟ 
يا خسارة أملي العقدتو عليك ..وشعري القلتو فيك!!
ماسوره فشنك زى مواسير همد .!!!
البركة فى الشباب!! 
يا أبوبرمودة عليك بالشباب!! 
المريخ يحتاج للعناصر الشابة والقوية فالإيقاع أصبح سريع!!
إنتهى عهد اللولوه والدوران بالكرة واللعب المظهري!! 
ما شفتو قاموا على البرنس كيف حالتو غالب أربعة!!
جماهير المريخ محبطة وقرفانة وزهجانة من اللاعبين!!
قبل محاكمة قريش أتمنى من لجنة الانضباط بالكاف محكمتهم!!
لاعبوا المريخ أصبحوا متهمين داخلياً وخارجياً.. ده كلام ده؟؟
اللهم لا نسألك رد القضاء ولكن اللطف فيه!!
ساعدونا بالسكات بس والحلو مر البارد!!

*

----------


## yassirali66

*اللهم لا  نسألك رد القضاء ولكن اللطف فيه
*

----------


## عبدالغفاراحمدحامد

*الله يدينا الصبر
*

----------


## الحارث

*مشكوووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*مشكووووووووووووووووور
*

----------


## بله بلال

*الكلام دا كلو  نشيل منو كلمة  قلوب من  نار والمشكله ان هاولاء اللعيبة بعد تجارب  سنين اتضح انو النار دب  ماممكن تكون فيهم ابدا ابدا  وان احسنوا يوما اخفقوا عشرات الايام  و دا البحصل من سنة 2007   وانا شخصيا اذا لم يحدث تغيير حتي  لو من لاعبين موجودين في الكشف ما منتظر اي نجاح   ماتقولوا الناس ديل رطبوا ولاتقولوا  ......... الناس ديل اصلا ربنا خلقم كدا اهتمامم  وهمتم قليله  فلا ننتظر تغير الا بالتغيير  اما وارغو يقعد في الكنبة بس  ودا بعد عضة حسن محجوب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

اللهم لا  نسألك رد القضاء ولكن اللطف فيه



شكرا للمرور العطر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالغفاراحمدحامد
					

الله يدينا الصبر



مشكور للمرور الطيب
*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحارث
					

مشكوووووووووووووووور



منوووووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة وطن المريخ
					

مشكووووووووووووووووور



منوووووووووووووووووووووور
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بله بلال
					

الكلام دا كلو  نشيل منو كلمة  قلوب من  نار والمشكله ان هاولاء اللعيبة بعد تجارب  سنين اتضح انو النار دب  ماممكن تكون فيهم ابدا ابدا  وان احسنوا يوما اخفقوا عشرات الايام  و دا البحصل من سنة 2007   وانا شخصيا اذا لم يحدث تغيير حتي  لو من لاعبين موجودين في الكشف ما منتظر اي نجاح   ماتقولوا الناس ديل رطبوا ولاتقولوا  ......... الناس ديل اصلا ربنا خلقم كدا اهتمامم  وهمتم قليله  فلا ننتظر تغير الا بالتغيير  اما وارغو يقعد في الكنبة بس  ودا بعد عضة حسن محجوب



شكرا للمرور العطر
*

----------


## حبيب الزعيم

*المصيبة حتى ناس بسبوسة بقوا يتغزلوا فى الهلال ....... الشفع القايمين جداد ويادوب فتحوا على الكورة يعملوا شنو غير يشجعوا الهلال ..........الله يجازى الكان السبب
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حبيب الزعيم
					

المصيبة حتى ناس بسبوسة بقوا يتغزلوا فى الهلال ....... الشفع القايمين جداد ويادوب فتحوا على الكورة يعملوا شنو غير يشجعوا الهلال ..........الله يجازى الكان السبب



منور الصفحة
                        	*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*لك من الشكر اجزله .. الحانقولوا حانعيدوا ..؟
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عثمان خالد عثمان
					

لك من الشكر اجزله .. الحانقولوا حانعيدوا ..؟



شكرا للمرور
                        	*

----------


## مايقومابي

*معليش يا acba77
بس أفتكر ده عمود امبارح 1/9
أرجو التعديل وتقبل مروري
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

معليش يا acba77
بس أفتكر ده عمود امبارح 1/9
أرجو التعديل وتقبل مروري



شكرا علي التنبية
                        	*

----------

